# grpconv -o wants to add as a startup



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

hi,
Recently installed new D drive, went to uninstall Dropbox planning to reinstall in a couple days. No problems with uninstalling as far as I know. All else seems ok.

Immediately after however, my Winpatrol is asking me to accept grpconv -o as a new startup. I tried to reject, it came back. Guessing this may relate to the Dropbox uninstall ? Should I let this be added?

Lenovo ideacentre, Windows 10 Home, Malwarebytes Winpatrol Windows Defender. Yesterday installed a new D drive but this did not happen for several hours until uninstalling Dropbox.

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

grpconv -o is a Windows OS file. Haven't heard the barking dog in years.


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

Scotty yaps at me frequently!
so I can accept this? thank you!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a Windows OS file, you should allow it. If it were infected your av solution would have detected it. See https://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/what-is-grpconvexe-for


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

This should be safe, if I understand correctly and if its part of the uninstall, then it's a one time action to remove the links from the Star Menu program groups..


----------

